# Sintonizador DT5-NF20D



## furianos (Dic 7, 2009)

Buenas, queria hacerles una consulta, ya que estoy seguro que en el foro hay gente que tiene mas experiencia que yo con las TVs (en relidad yo no tengo experiencia)

Me trajieron una TV, Philco MOD: PH-T20D5.

le "arrancanron" la ficha donde va la antena, que es parte misma del sintonizador (DT5-NF20D), estube averiguando y el respuesto lo consigo, no se si es el original, creo que es un reemplazo.
De ser asi, la pregunta es, si en teoria consigo un remplazo, lo cambio y listo ? no 
tengo que hacer ningun ajuste en el equipo ? es solo reemplazar el roto y sale andando ?

de paso si alguien conoce una casa donde vendan repuestos que recomiende, pasen el dato!

Gracias.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 8, 2009)

Buenas.

En principio los remplazos son iguales o muy parecidos al original. 
Tendria que funcionar correctamente con solo instalarlo. 

Salvo que tocaras la bobina de aft si la tubiera, o algun dato en el modo service del TV.  Ahora si solo la falla esta en la ficha con solo cambiar el sinto tendria que funcionar y a primeras. 

Saludos

PD: los remplazos traen los mismos IC. con solo destapar el sinto te daras cuenta.


----------



## furianos (Dic 19, 2009)

asi fue, hoy lo cambie, y salio andando de una!

...que cuiqui le tenia al flyback 

Muchas gracias.


----------

